
Google Employees Reveal the Things They Hate About Working at the Company - doctorshady
http://financialfuse.com/secret-confessions-google-employees/
======
fisherjeff
Sure sounds like most big corporations. Should be interesting to see what, if
any, difference the Alphabet restructuring makes.

